# East bay nice bag



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Waded easy bay Galveston this afternoon. Suffered through the miserabe wind and cold but it was all worth it. Think my buddies and I caught about 5 19" reds and 6 14.5" trout. Kept the ones in the picture- the three of us ended up with 6 keeper reds and 15 trout.- Several trout over 20". Waded reefs and shallow flats with artificial. All in about 2.5 feet of water or less. Everywhere in easy bay is producing large quantities of fish and all the small ones are a great sign of a healthy fishery


----------

